# Costs of buying running a car



## Anj T (Mar 12, 2016)

Hello there!

We are working out costs of buying a holiday home to use for long holidays so would need a car. We would only need a small second hand car to get around. Could anyone advise approximate costs of buying a small second hand car ie is it similar to the UK? and then how much for insurance is that roughly the same?

thank you 

Anj


----------



## el romeral (May 8, 2012)

Not sure what amount of money you intend to spend but used cars in Spain are quite a bit more than in the UK. I think the UK has just about the cheapest used cars in Europe? 
My experience with car insurance is that it is more expensive in Spain too.


----------



## Madliz (Feb 4, 2011)

el romeral said:


> Not sure what amount of money you intend to spend but used cars in Spain are quite a bit more than in the UK. I think the UK has just about the cheapest used cars in Europe?
> My experience with car insurance is that it is more expensive in Spain too.


I second the above. There is generally no NCB here. Fuel is cheaper, though. My local prices are currently 95c for diesel and €1.11 for unleaded 95, per litre.


----------



## Mykap (Jan 21, 2010)

el romeral said:


> Not sure what amount of money you intend to spend but used cars in Spain are quite a bit more than in the UK. I think the UK has just about the cheapest used cars in Europe?
> My experience with car insurance is that it is more expensive in Spain too.


I find the car market in Spain very odd. Used cars are significantly more expensive than the UK yet new cars offer a discount over UK prices.

Our decision to buy a new runabout here in was influenced by the high cost of used cars. The Vitara we bought was over £3000 cheaper on the road than an equivalent model in the UK. 

I find insurance costs similar to UK, note the insurance is based on the car rather than the driver. A bonus is that the insurance is Europe wide (inc UK) whereas UK insurers need notification when going on the continent and some charge for the privilege. 

Fuel costs are less for gasoline (we drive petrol engined cars rather than the fuel of satan powered stuff) although diesel gives greater savings if you can stand the pollutants.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Insurance here does include breakdown cover though and often will include a hire car as well, many policy's also cover legal so on balance I think they are competitive.
Yes they do not have a NCB but have a equivalent discount scheme based on how many years you have not claimed.

So to answer the OP,s question.........
Purchase small car, around 2k
Insurance around 200eu.pa 3'rd party.
Tax and MOT around 160eu.pa.
Maintenance? who knows.


----------



## briand6868 (Mar 21, 2014)

I just insured my Honda HRV - e205 3rd party including towing and glass cover. Would have been e185 without the glass. By comparison the same car insured in Ireland is e348 !!!


----------



## xicoalc (Apr 20, 2010)

Madliz said:


> I second the above. There is generally no NCB here. Fuel is cheaper, though. My local prices are currently 95c for diesel and €1.11 for unleaded 95, per litre.


You are right about NCB however they do tend to favor you with experience (once you accumulate more points etc). Also if renewing with the same company they seem to be willing to negotiate on price especially as the years go by with no claims with that company. I do pay less each year but then again I haggle hard!


----------

